# Dene Beardface has now become Dene Beardless!



## Dene (Jun 17, 2009)

ktnxbaiden.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 17, 2009)

NO WAI
Now you have to go clubbing


----------



## Ellis (Jun 17, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## jcuber (Jun 17, 2009)

You are alot less tough-looking without the beard, Beardsley.


----------



## jfly (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh noes! I thought I'd never catch up to you. It was great having you in CA, we'll miss you!


----------



## qqwref (Jun 17, 2009)

Dene Cleanshavensley.


----------



## gavnasty (Jun 17, 2009)

whoa......


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 17, 2009)

nerd.











cuppcakkes


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 17, 2009)

Now he's a girl again


----------



## dChan (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh, wow.... Okay, that's not even Dene. Who is that guy?


----------



## Faz (Jun 17, 2009)

He's just not Dene without the beard!!!!!!!!


----------



## qqwref (Jun 17, 2009)

Incidentally, I shaved and had a haircut today. My transformation was less astonishing but still significant.


----------



## joey (Jun 17, 2009)

Pics or it never happened qq.

(I will also cut my hair soon)


----------



## Stefan (Jun 17, 2009)

dChan said:


> Okay, that's not even Dene. Who is that guy?


Isn't it obvious?


----------



## Sin-H (Jun 17, 2009)

oh, wow!!!

(I have also had a haircut yesterday )


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 17, 2009)

Dene pulled a Lars.....on his whole head 

(amazing find Stefan!)


----------



## Dene (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't know who that (those) person (people) is (are)?

The hair is staying just so you know. I did not have a haircut (although I did trim the sides a bit). I most certainly still have my pretty ponytail, you just can't see it. (I should have made it see-able).


----------



## Stefan (Jun 17, 2009)

Dene said:


> I don't know who that (those) person (people) is (are)?


You mean the two pictures I added? Fidel Castro, old and young.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 17, 2009)

You look extremly decent earlier you looked more like a Wild Biker


----------



## FrankMorris (Jun 17, 2009)

That was a pretty solid beard Mr. Beardsley


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 17, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know who that (those) person (people) is (are)?
> ...



You mean the communist guy?


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 17, 2009)

Yes, the Communist guy, and for the 50 respect points you just lost can you tell me which country this guy is from?


----------



## Stefan (Jun 17, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Fidel Castro, old and young.
> ...


No, the pop singer.

Edit: Oh my gosh I just found this letter from a young Fidel Castro to President Roosevelt and it's sooooo cute:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f3/FCR_to_FDR_letter_complete.jpg

(sorry Dene for hijacking your thread)


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 17, 2009)

pcharles93 said:


> Yes, the Communist guy, and for the 50 respect points you just lost can you tell me which country this guy is from?



OOOO OOOO PICK ME
Is it Japan?


----------



## dChan (Jun 17, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> pcharles93 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, the Communist guy, and for the 50 respect points you just lost can you tell me which country this guy is from?
> ...



It's obviously China.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 17, 2009)

dChan said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > pcharles93 said:
> ...



China and japan aren't communist, it's north korea


----------



## Poke (Jun 17, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> dChan said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...



Obviously Soviet Union. Those pictures are Black & White.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 17, 2009)

On topic: Why?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 17, 2009)

Now that you've pointed that out, I can't help but think it could be Jefferson Davis


----------



## blade740 (Jun 17, 2009)

More important than the beard is the picture of Dene SMILING.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 17, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> (sorry Dene for hijacking your thread)



Why apologize to that filth?

Oh wait the beard's gone nvm.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jun 17, 2009)

blade740 said:


> More important than the beard is the picture of Dene SMILING.


He's obviously been chewing orbit gum.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 17, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Oh my gosh I just found this letter from a young Fidel Castro to President Roosevelt and it's sooooo cute:
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f3/FCR_to_FDR_letter_complete.jpg



I like the "sheaps" bit!


----------



## Dene (Jun 17, 2009)

Ugh I always go to scratch my beard and there's nothing there. What an inconvenience.

Mr Pochmann: Hehe I don't mind. It's pretty much the only thing I ever do to a thread


----------



## dChan (Jun 18, 2009)

Dene said:


> Ugh I always go to scratch my beard and there's nothing there. What an inconvenience.
> 
> Mr Pochmann: Hehe I don't mind. It's pretty much the only thing I ever do to a thread



Wow, that sounds quite funny and I wonder how funny it would be to see that as well. Scratching an invisible beard is not good for your health, though, I don't think.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 18, 2009)

dChan said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh I always go to scratch my beard and there's nothing there. What an inconvenience.
> ...



Same thing with me getting my hair lopped off. I do the signature swish that goes with my bangs even when they're not there. Everyone around me gives me strange looks. At least the scratching isn't too noticeable.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 18, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...



That letter is really cute  I love how he's like "if you like, give me a 10 dollar american."


----------



## jcuber (Jun 18, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > 04mucklowd said:
> ...




I bet he didn't give him the money...


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jun 18, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> dChan said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...


China _is_ *communist*

And I don't know if this is 04mucklowd's excuse but, actually there is no excuse... I was going to say he's not from USA but then thought how could he not know that.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 18, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> d4m4s74 said:
> 
> 
> > dChan said:
> ...



So heres a nice little joke
So a Chinese high official and an American State Department official are driving together when they come to a fork in the road. There is a sign pointing to the right reading "Capitalism" and a sign pointing to the left reading "Communism." The American says, "let's make a right turn here". The communist says, yea, but let's signal left first".


----------



## JL58 (Jun 18, 2009)

Actually your hair looks fine to me either way. Shaving on the attitude would be welcome. That would make you look like a real man. And if they come together the better for you. I would admire you for that.


----------



## Dene (Jun 18, 2009)

lolwut? I don't think you have any right to judge. I have no idea who you are, nor do I care. How's that for attitude?


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 18, 2009)

FAIL......


----------



## chowmein (Jun 18, 2009)

ooooo yayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!! lookin good! you don't look tough anymore xP


----------



## Stefan (Jun 18, 2009)

msemtd said:


> I like the "sheaps" bit!


My favourite part is the non-stop (speak it out loud) _"I don't know very English but I know very much Spanish and I suppose you don't know very Spanish but you know very English because you are American but I am not American"_.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 18, 2009)

pcharles93 said:


> Yes, the Communist guy, and for the 50 respect points you just lost can you tell me which country this guy is from?



Cuba... (message too short)


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 18, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> d4m4s74 said:
> 
> 
> > dChan said:
> ...



I was trying to be funny, I know China is communist, (though it doesn't look like it)



04mucklowd said:


> pcharles93 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, the Communist guy, and for the 50 respect points you just lost can you tell me which country this guy is from?
> ...



OMG YOU GOT IT!
you get you're respect points back, and an "I know how to google" badge


----------



## Carrot (Jun 18, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> Paul Wagner said:
> 
> 
> > d4m4s74 said:
> ...



May I have an "I know how to google" badge too? xD (and an "I know how to quote" badge? xD)


----------



## Odin (Jun 18, 2009)

That must of been a b#### to shave off.


----------



## Dene (Jun 18, 2009)

Well I'm about to lose a lot of respect points, because the only thing I know about this guy is his name. I wouldn't have had the slightest clue that he was from Cuba. Anyone dare to challenge my intelligence though? I bet they don't (at least, none of the morons would... perhaps some of the smart people might).


----------



## Ellis (Jun 18, 2009)

Dene said:


> Well I'm about to lose a lot of respect points, because the only thing I know about this guy is his name. I wouldn't have had the slightest clue that he was from Cuba. Anyone dare to challenge my intelligence though? I bet they don't (at least, none of the morons would... perhaps some of the smart people might).



No I'm sorry Dene, I disagree. You deserve more respect points for that than the other guy who knows how to use google and fake his own knowledge.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jun 18, 2009)

Lookin' pretty damn fine, Dene.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 18, 2009)

Dene said:


> Anyone dare to challenge my intelligence though? I bet they don't (at least, none of the morons would... perhaps some of the smart people might).


I think you have that the wrong way around.

And I'm still curious why you shaved.


----------



## Dene (Jun 19, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone dare to challenge my intelligence though? I bet they don't (at least, none of the morons would... perhaps some of the smart people might).
> ...



Yeah I thought about that too. I thought "perhaps you'd have to be a moron", but then I decided against that. A moron wouldn't know how to test my intelligence, so they'd give up. A smart person on the other hand, may be able to show me up as a farce  .


As for why I shaved: The reason why I grew the beard in the first place was because my boss at work didn't believe I could go the whole time in the US without shaving. So basically he challenged my word (I said that I could) so I had to prove myself. As soon as he saw my beard I was able to shave again.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 19, 2009)

That works, but j-fly's reason was much better


----------

